# Creamed Chipped Canadian Bacon On toast (W Pics)



## tx smoker (Jan 26, 2020)

Note: whoever it was that decided to create this forum..kudos to you!! I love a good breakfast as much as any other meal. Tried a couple times to get some interest going in posting more breakfast meals but without any success. Hopefully this will get more people involved.

Yes, you read that correctly. Being that it rained all day Wednesday I had nothing on the books for work Thursday. Bummed around the house in the morning and started getting hungry. I didn't really want the same ol' same ol' breakfast so came up with this idea. Turned out really well too!!

Started with a 6 oz package of homemade Canadian Bacon made ala 

 disco








Cut it up and put it in a pan with a couple tablespoons of butter






Melt the butter and add about 1 1/2 T of AP flour






Mix that all up and add 1 1/2 cups of milk and a nice shot of CBP






Simmer on low till thickened, serve over toast and a dash or two of Tabasco sauce and more CBP






I was concerned that it may be a bit sweet but turned out not to be the case. There was some sweetness to it but not unappealing at all and it was nicely balanced out with the pepper and Tabasco sauce. It certainly met my expectations of wanting to do something different and I'll keep this one in the archives to do again.

Thanks for looking,
Robert


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Jan 26, 2020)

Another good breakfast....I'm thinking I need to maybe do better breakfasts.

Probably won't happen as I have never been a big breakfast fan. If I do eat it it is usually 4 hours after I get up and then i do lunch 2 hours later. Go figure.

Must be from my cigarette smoking days when a cup of coffee and a cigarette was breakfast.

John


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jan 26, 2020)

Keep them coming Robert it looks good. We usually don't eat breakfast all week but if we do maybe toast or something.  Weekends usually bacon and eggs, but sometimes be nice for a change.  

Ryan


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jan 26, 2020)

That looks great Robert, my kind of breakfast!  Nicely done!


----------



## jcam222 (Jan 26, 2020)

That looks delcious. Growing up we ate chopped beef gravy a lot. So much so I hated it. As an adult I love it. Have never had it with Canadian bacon.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 26, 2020)

Great Idea, Robert!!
I got a lot of Breakfasts posted, but I never though of "Creamed Chipped Canadian Bacon on Toast".
Looks like my kinda Breakfast Too!!
Nice Job!
Like.

Bear


----------



## crazymoon (Jan 26, 2020)

TXS, I'm going to have to try this breakfast !


----------



## tx smoker (Jan 26, 2020)

Smokin' in AZ said:


> Another good breakfast....I'm thinking I need to maybe do better breakfasts.



If I was home every morning, I'd cook breakfast every day. During the week my "breakfast" usually comes around 9:00 and consists of a bacon cheese burger or grilled chicken sandwich. Weekends though I like to make nicer stuff for Tracy and I.

Robert


----------



## tx smoker (Jan 26, 2020)

Brokenhandle said:


> Keep them coming Robert it looks good. We usually don't eat breakfast all week but if we do maybe toast or something.  Weekends usually bacon and eggs, but sometimes be nice for a change.
> 
> Ryan



No doubt I like mixing things up. I've got a ton of really creative breakfasts on file. A few have been posted but if you wanna see some other things to get different ideas, just say so.

Robert


----------



## tx smoker (Jan 26, 2020)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> That looks great Robert, my kind of breakfast!  Nicely done!



Thanks Justin. Very much appreciate it sir.

Robert


----------



## tx smoker (Jan 26, 2020)

jcam222 said:


> That looks delcious. Growing up we ate chopped beef gravy a lot. So much so I hated it. As an adult I love it. Have never had it with Canadian bacon.



When I was a kid I used to get creamed chipped beef and gravy. The dried beef was very expensive though so it was a rare treat when I got some. Usually on weekends when dad would cook up a family breakfast for us and he'd make that part of the meal...just for me   

Remembering way back,
Robert


----------



## tx smoker (Jan 26, 2020)

Bearcarver said:


> Great Idea, Robert!!
> I got a lot of Breakfasts posted, but I never though of "Creamed Chipped Canadian Bacon on Toast".
> Looks like my kinda Breakfast Too!!
> Nice Job!
> Like



Thanks so much Bear. I just wanted something different and saw this in the freezer and thought...hmmmm....this might work. It certainly went outside the box but was a worthy effort.

Robert


----------



## tx smoker (Jan 26, 2020)

crazymoon said:


> TXS, I'm going to have to try this breakfast !



Go for it CM!! If Tracy had been here I'd have done some scrambled eggs or something else to go along with this but it was plenty just for me. Matter of fact, I bet this would be REALLY good served over scrambled eggs. That may very well be next....

Robert


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 26, 2020)

Another great looking breakfast we do breakfast food a lot for supper because we have more time to do so.

Warren


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Jan 26, 2020)

tx smoker said:


> When I was a kid I used to get creamed chipped beef and gravy. The dried beef was very expensive though so it was a rare treat when I got some. Usually on weekends when dad would cook up a family breakfast for us and he'd make that part of the meal...just for me
> 
> Remembering way back,
> Robert


I remember Carl Buddings Chipped Beef used to be part of the creamed gravy and beef on buttered toast...


----------



## xray (Jan 26, 2020)

Looks good Robert!

I hated SOS/chipped beef growing up as I did a lot of other things that I now like. I've been meaning to revisit this one.

Like!


----------



## mosparky (Jan 26, 2020)

Great Idea ! Seems to me Indaswamp or Foamheart did something similar with Tasso. Dang if I can find it now. Next time I make Tasso, I gotta save a couple hunks to grate.


----------



## tropics (Jan 27, 2020)

Robert that looks yummy to me. I enjoy that with dried beef.
Richie


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 27, 2020)

Another good one Robert!
I haven't had chipped anything on toast in years!
Yours sure looks delicious!
Al


----------



## disco (Feb 8, 2020)

tx smoker said:


> Note: whoever it was that decided to create this forum..kudos to you!! I love a good breakfast as much as any other meal. Tried a couple times to get some interest going in posting more breakfast meals but without any success. Hopefully this will get more people involved.
> 
> Yes, you read that correctly. Being that it rained all day Wednesday I had nothing on the books for work Thursday. Bummed around the house in the morning and started getting hungry. I didn't really want the same ol' same ol' breakfast so came up with this idea. Turned out really well too!!
> 
> ...


Looks to die for!


----------

